
Show HN: Nudj – One Touch iPhone Messaging App - 04rob
http://nudjapp.com
======
04rob
My friends and I created a new iPhone messaging app focused on speed and
simplicity. You can send or respond to a request for a picture, location,
yes/no, or quantity in as little as one touch. We'd love the community's
feedback on the landing page or app itself. BTW, this app was also an
experiment for serverless architecture, and utilizes AWS Lambda for the entire
backend.

